# Trinity Vs. Franco Vs. Lean



## Wentworth13 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey guys this is just a discussion to see which of these major kernels people are using. I would like to know the performance they are getting from these kernels, and include battery stats. Pictures are encouraged, and if people want to put information on benchmark tests that would be great, I know a lot of you guys don't like to use these benchmark tests but I feel like they do give us some information about kernels even if they really don't really measure everyday usage! Ive been switching kernels a lot and seem to get the most out of the trinity kernels.

I'm currently using:

Rom: Gummynex 0.7.6

Kernel: Trinity-NP-RD (1350mhz CPU, 512mhz GPU)


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Using the same kernel you're using and it gives me the best battery/performance hands down.

Get anywhere from 85-90 in linpack on multi-thread benchmarks.

3700ish on the new Quadrant.

31ish FPS in Nenamark2


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

Wentworth13 said:


> Hey guys this is just a discussion to see which of these major kernels people are using. I would like to know the performance they are getting from these kernels, and include battery stats. Pictures are encouraged, and if people want to put information on benchmark tests that would be great, I know a lot of you guys don't like to use these benchmark tests but I feel like they do give us some information about kernels even if they really don't really measure everyday usage! Ive been switching kernels a lot and seem to get the most out of the trinity kernels.
> 
> I'm currently using:
> 
> ...


if you're requesting pictures and benchmarks, you should probably lead by example







. I'm using Franco 13.1 underclocked to 920mhz. I haven't noticed any performance hit, and i'm getting good battery life. Switched to this after seeing someone post a screenshot with close to 6 hours of screen time on the 2100mah battery with this setup. Before, I tried leankernel, which had the best idle phone drain, but not nearly as good screen time as 13.1. For me the screen on time is the most important, as idle time is pretty good on all these kernels - much longer than I need. But 3 hours of screentime is weak. I also tried defiant and it was solid but not particuarly noteworthy. I'm on aokp m3, btw. Gonna be following this thread.

I've been meaning to try trinity, thought that it would be improved greatly after the developer got the gnex, but haven't seen any increase in positive feedback since that point in time. I personally find it difficult to follow it, because he doesn't have easy to follow #'s for different versions, hosts the files on a seperate site, and from looking at that site seems to be aimed at CM9 rather than AOKP.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Trinity NP RD on Gummy 0.7.0. Easily the best battery and performance I've seen on any kernel. I've managed to get 5.5 hours screen on while OC'd to 1350 and using the standard battery. Nothing else even comes close IMO.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> Trinity NP RD on Gummy 0.7.0. Easily the best battery and performance I've seen on any kernel. I've managed to get 5.5 hours screen on while OC'd to 1350 and using the standard battery. Nothing else even comes close IMO.


I would love to see a screen shot of that lol

I barely get 2 and you get 5.5????


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

zerocool79346 said:


> I would love to see a screen shot of that lol
> 
> I barely get 2 and you get 5.5????


Exactly! Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Franco kernel That's a little something.I checked emails and twitter and Facebook and a few games. Those two hours r my regular usage so yea that's what I go and I had screen brightness at 65% because its a pretty screen if I wanted less quality I would not have gotten an HD phone... cheers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

Lean 2.0.1 and aokp b23 
Great combination.


AOKP B23
Black Exodus Theme v4.4
Leankernel 2.0.1 exp2 with zram, swap, color control
*Frequencies*: 350 - 1350
*Governor*: Hotplugx
*Custom UV settings*: 350 - 800mV, 700 - 900mV, 920 - 1000mV, 1200 - 1100mV, 1350 - 1200 mV
*Stock Battery*
*Usages*: 95% of time was wifi (no 3g/4g), Autosync ON, Bluetooth OFF, GPS OFF, auto-brightness, a bit of web browsing, massive texting, massive gtalk (a lot a lot alot. I almost didn't put my phone down after about 50% battery life)
_Original Post_: http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__488229

I say come to lean ;D


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

404 ERROR said:


> Lean 2.0.1 and aokp b23
> Great combination.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__488229
> ...


What are your settings? I tried out hotplugx for a bit but it didn't like my phone haha


----------



## Nitrogenus (Dec 22, 2011)

A few variables to consider when praising or condemning a kernel:

1. Battery size
2. 4G/3G/Wi-Fi/GPS
3. Screen brightness
4. Usage breakdown

Obviously, more information is better. Some give a few pieces of information but not others. The community can make a more informed (and personal) decision based on the variable information. If person X says, "ZOMG! SoAndSo's kernel on ThisPerson's rom gives me Y hours of up time," without providing some more information about his/her phone, setup, and usage, then the statement is of little to no value.


----------



## 404 ERROR (Jan 29, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> What are your settings? I tried out hotplugx for a bit but it didn't like my phone haha


I posted an extra link there for more info. Unfortunately, I am using hotplugx








Were you using custom undervolts or the the 180/230 slots? My phone doesn't like the 180/230 slots for sure.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

404 ERROR said:


> I posted an extra link there for more info. Unfortunately, I am using hotplugx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they were the experimental builds, first 180 then 230. I let it sit overnight and it drained like 30% on hotplugx haha...and I only got like 5 hours of sleep that night.
Maybe I'll try the stable...maybe.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Exactly! Pics or it didn't happen!


Somehow my post got cut in half. That happened on 4.0.4 stock, I average 3-3.5 on 4.0.3 seemingly no matter what ROM or kernel I use. Trinity just performs better. 







Ran it until it died and managed 5.5. Again was on 4.0.4 completely stock. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

